# direc rendering x300 con open driver "radeon"

## darkmanPPT

premetto...

ho sempre usato i driver closed dell'ati e, sinceramente, l'accelerazione mi va.

glxinfo mi dice: "direct rendering yes"

volevo pero' passare ai driver open, usando il driver "radeon"

secondo http://www.gentoo.it/doc/ati-radeon-faq.html#si-pu-usare-il-driver-radeon

la mia scheda dovrebbe essere accelerata.

secondo https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-506887-highlight-x300+radeon+driver.html

qualcuno ci e' riuscito senza problemi, ma non viene spiegato come. (visto che il thred parlava di altro non ho postato la')

Quindi vorrei chiedervi...

qualcuno di voi ha idea come fare andare?

mio Xorg, solo il pezzo importante:

Section "Device"

Option DRI true

Option AGPMode 8

Option EnablePageFlip true

Option DynimicsClocks on

Option AGPFastWrite true

Option RenderAccel on

Driver "radeon"

BusID "PCI:0:0:1"

EndSection

mancano le "" perche' ci mettevo troppo a copiare la roba....

con eselect e' selezionato ati

la cosa interessante e' che glxinfo mi dice che non v'e' accelerazione ed inoltre mi dice anche

Xlib: extension Xfree86-DRI missing on display 0.0

ma io faccio anche load "dri" in Module

mah...

----------

## GabrieleB

se usi i driver radeon devi 

```
eselect opengl xorg-x11
```

Altra curiosita': con DRI=yes glxgears mi da 250 fps, con DRI=no me ne da 750 !

Me lo spiego con: DRI=yes usa la GPU, cioe' avro' 250 in ogni caso, mentre DRI=no usa la CPU che a macchina scarica e' piu' veloce della GPU, ma appena questa si mette a fare i suo mestire di CPU (tipo compilare) gli fps dovrebbero scendere di brutto. Non ci ho provato per mancanza di tempo, ma appena ho 5 minuti ....

----------

## darkmanPPT

fatto, ma non va lo stesso.

sempre 

direct rendering no   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## GabrieleB

esatto: ora avrai DRI=no, ma riuscirai ad usare aiglx e la flag composite (entrambi necessari a beryl).

Io sono arrivato a sto punto, ma beryl non mi gira ancora.

----------

## darkmanPPT

vedo che ci siamo capiti il motivo.....

eh eh...

pero' dicevo, che se vedi i lthred linkato sopra, qualcuno c'e' anche riuscito!

e mi chiedo come fare.

cmq a me con DRI true mi fa 760 fps (con i driver closed mi faceva 3000)

----------

## GabrieleB

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cmq a me con DRI true mi fa 760 fps (con i driver closed mi faceva 3000)

 

Stica ! ma e' su un portatile ?

----------

## darkmanPPT

si, ho un portatile dell'acer, con scheda video mobility radeon x300 da 128 mb.

uffa... ma come si fa con sti driver open??

..... spetta un attimo....

nel link che avevo messo sopra c'e' scritto:

 *Quote:*   

> La lista che segue delle schede supportate è presa direttamente dalle note sulla release della versione 8.27.10 del driver (http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.27.10.html). Il supporto per PCIe è disponibile in tutti i driver a partire dalla versione 3.14.1.
> 
> Radeon 8500 series
> 
> Radeon 9000 series (incluso R9000 IGP)
> ...

 

e se l'Italiano non mi inganna Radeon X-series e' diverso da Radeon Xpress...................................

cioe'..

la mia e' una radeon mobility x300. ma fa parte della x-series?

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Radeon Mobility X1K-series (X1300 / X1400 / X1600 / X1800)

Radeon Mobility modelli 9000 + 9000 IGP / 9200 / 9600 / 9700 / 9800 / X600 / X700 

... direi a occhio che non e' supportata

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> Radeon Mobility X1K-series (X1300 / X1400 / X1600 / X1800)
> 
> Radeon Mobility modelli 9000 + 9000 IGP / 9200 / 9600 / 9700 / 9800 / X600 / X700 
> 
> ... direi a occhio che non e' supportata

 

eh, ad occhio direi anche io... ma.. ma...

uffa  :Sad: 

e io che pensavo che x-series == mobility x-series

eccheccavolo.... sigh!

----------

## tizio

io ho una ati mobility radeon 9700... che stando al sito è supportata...

il direct rendering mi funziona con i driver closed... ma con gli open nisba...

ho provato sia mettendo driver "radeon" che driver "ati"... e dando "eselect opengl set xorg-x11"...

qualche consiglio?

da /var/log/Xorg.0.log:

```

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

[...]

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14 

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

(EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM

[dri] Disabling DRI.

```

EDIT: ho messo il drm nel kernel, errore scomparso (non ne appaiono altri) ma il direct rendering continua a essere disabilitato...   :Sad: 

----------

## Bionicle

Ciao, 

ho avuto anche io lo stesso problema, non ruscito ad abilitare il 3D con i driver open ma seguendo questo post ho risolto.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3620047.html#3620047

Ciao

----------

## tizio

 *Bionicle wrote:*   

> Ciao, 
> 
> ho avuto anche io lo stesso problema, non ruscito ad abilitare il 3D con i driver open ma seguendo questo post ho risolto.
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3620047.html#3620047
> ...

 

funziona!! grazie mille!!!!

----------

## tizio

ho notato che da quando uso i driver open è aumentato parecchio l'utilizzo della ventola...

appena cambio visuale o apro un nuovo programma il portatile fa un casino bestiale.. cosa che con i driver closed non succedeva..

le temperature sono sotto norma.. (anche se in /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/ ho solo THRM che presumo sia quella del processore e non della scheda video) e la ventola del processore l'ho appena pulita.

volevo sapere se è un comportamento normale, se capita anche a altri o dovrei preoccuparmi..

grazie a tutti

----------

## tizio

up

potrebbe essere un problema di DSDT?

non so da che parte cominciare..

----------

## bandreabis

 *Bionicle wrote:*   

> Ciao, 
> 
> ho avuto anche io lo stesso problema, non ruscito ad abilitare il 3D con i driver open ma seguendo questo post ho risolto.
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3620047.html#3620047
> ...

 

La soluzione sarebbe cancellare 09ati?

Io non ce l'ho ma non va lo stesso...

Potresti postare i passaggi da zero? O indicarmi un link?

Per favore?

----------

## tizio

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La soluzione sarebbe cancellare 09ati?
> 
> Io non ce l'ho ma non va lo stesso...
> ...

 

io ho risolto con questi passaggi:

```

emerge -C ati-drivers 

rm -rf /etc/env.d/09ati

env-update && source /etc/profile

eselect opengl set xorg-x11 

```

anche io 09ati non ce l'avevo ma andava lo stesso...

per aiglx sto usando l'accelerazione XXA (non la EXA che non mi funzionava)

----------

## bandreabis

 *tizio wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   
> 
> La soluzione sarebbe cancellare 09ati?
> 
> Io non ce l'ho ma non va lo stesso...
> ...

 

Beh, allora non mi funziona.

----------

## tizio

se dopo aver avviato beryl cambio la risoluzione dello schermo passando a 1024x768 e poi tornando al solito 1280x800 la ventola si calma e tutto funziona alla perfezione...

se provo ad avviare gnome direttamente in 1024x768 fa casino lo stesso...

cosa potrebbe essere? un modeline sbagliato? (nel mio xorg.conf non ne uso).. la frequenza di aggiornamento non dovrebbe essere perchè quando cambio risoluzione la tengo fissa a 60.

help please

----------

